# PlastiDip a Car



## Gizmo (3/7/15)

So on wednesday I am taking my car to get Plasti Dipped because I can't warrant the prices they charge for wrapping a car..

Any experience with it? Is it any good? I know its lifespan is around 3 years where as wrapping can last much longer.. Otherwise the 2 look identical to me?


----------



## Willyza (4/7/15)

What u getting dipped ? the whole car or just some items on it ?


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/15)

The entire car. Its a champagne colour currently. But want it White.. I also like that fact that it protects the paint etc..


----------



## Willyza (4/7/15)

I hear about it but never seen it 
so will be interesting seeing pic when its finished 

before and after pics? 

a mate did the wap, but like u said its costly


----------



## Richio (4/7/15)

Plasdti dip is cheaper but doesn't last as long as a wrap, I doubt you'll get 3 years, as it starts looking scratched with stone chips and being exposed to the elements after a year, although it's much easier to remove and doesn't damage your paintwork.
Also check with your licensing department if you need to update your license with the change of colour.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## andro (12/7/15)

@Gizmo did u do it ?any photo


----------



## Gizmo (12/7/15)

Yup I did it!

I have chipped the car, new 18" rims and tyres and matt black plasti dip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/7/15)

Before and after.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Noddy (13/7/15)

You must do downpipes also, then you can enjoy those 6 cylinders in all its glory.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/15)

Noddy said:


> You must do downpipes also, then you can enjoy those 6 cylinders in all its glory.


No you must not... Don't listen to him @Gizmo it's fast enough


----------



## Noddy (14/7/15)

Ha ha. Downpipes will make it slower, but louder. Really...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (14/7/15)

now now no fighting here 
boys will be boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (16/7/15)

cost of dip?


----------

